# Oak overload...white doors solution?



## T_MB (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi all:

My wife and I just bought our first house yesterday (early 90s ranch). We love the structures in the house but the interior decorating is atrocious. The house is basically all honey-ish oak.....Cabinets, trim, bannisters, everything. To make it worse, the previous owners tried to match the interior door paint color to oak--which looks like what I call "diahrea brown." The house also has darker oak colored particle board sliding doors for the pantry and closets. We do NOT want to repaint all the trim in the house...so redoing the doors seems like a better option.

My thoughts were to repaint the "diahrea brown" interior door white and to replace the old sliding oak particle board doors with either white dutch fold out doors or white sliding doors.

Basically, I am looking for opinions/thoughts on having white doors with oak trim. I kind of like the two-tone look, but my wife does not think it is fashionable, but said she can be persuaded.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like white doors with oak trim---looks sharp--I've done several houses like that--customers choice--

Try one or two--It's just paint---Mike---


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

T_MB said:


> Basically, I am looking for opinions/thoughts on having white doors with oak trim. I kind of like the two-tone look, but my wife does not think it is fashionable, but said she can be persuaded.


If she needs some convincing here's my vote. Paint the doors white, it will look fine and soften the oakiness of the home.


----------



## Fantastic (Feb 21, 2011)

Do any of you have pics of the oak/white doors??? 

I am wanting to do a little freshening up as I will be putting in oak hardwood flooring throughout my house. I'm worried there will be too much oak as my kitchen is done in oak as well.


----------



## Fantastic (Feb 21, 2011)

Fantastic said:


> Do any of you have pics of the oak/white doors???
> 
> I am wanting to do a little freshening up as I will be putting in oak hardwood flooring throughout my house. I'm worried there will be too much oak as my kitchen is done in oak as well.


I guess that's a no about the pics??


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

You may want to start your own thread, with some pictures. :whistling2:


----------

